# Flower and Snow!



## andunham (Jul 4, 2021)

These boys! They sure gave me a run for my money in the beginning, but man, I’m in love with these little brats! They are 6 months old as of November 6. They are spoiled, but it’s ok. As you can see by the mineral feeder on the floor, they are mischievous - they jumped up and knocked it right off the wall. At least I know to secure it better 😂


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They are cute.


----------



## andunham (Jul 4, 2021)

toth boer goats said:


> They are cute.


Thank you! I swear, they think they are puppies. I was out with them this morning - they seem to enjoy if I’m just standing out there while they play - and I SWEAR they had the zoomies. I was laughing so hard! They jump up on me like puppies, too! Flower will stand up on me and touch his nose to mine and I melt. Lol. Snow is affectionate in different ways. He will lean right up against me for me to pet and hug him. Or he puts his head right against my forehead while I rub his cheeks and neck


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

They looks great. Good job


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Are they mini Alpine?, Saanen? Their adorable!

The white one looks like my Mini Saanen doe Grace!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

andunham said:


> These boys! They sure gave me a run for my money in the beginning, but man, I’m in love with these little brats! They are 6 months old as of November 6. They are spoiled, but it’s ok. As you can see by the mineral feeder on the floor, they are mischievous - they jumped up and knocked it right off the wall. At least I know to secure it better 😂
> View attachment 215763
> 
> View attachment 215762
> ...


Who us? We did not do it.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Awww, they are very handsome boys!! 🤩 Definitely look like trouble as well!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awww nice looking bucklings . Bucks will be Bucks. Full of energy, but lovers too. I really enjoy my boys. They are passive and sweet.so far. I want to keep them that way.


----------



## andunham (Jul 4, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Are they mini Alpine?, Saanen? Their adorable!
> 
> The white one looks like my Mini Saanen doe Grace!
> View attachment 215764


They are Alpines! They are supposed to grow full size, but with all the health problems, they may have stunted growth… I don’t care either way  I love these sweet babies! I never in a million years thought I would want, let alone OWN goats, and I’m so glad I made this decision. All stemmed from asking if I was allowed to hold a baby goat (because I was scared of the big ones haha)


----------



## andunham (Jul 4, 2021)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Awww nice looking bucklings . Bucks will be Bucks. Full of energy, but lovers too. I really enjoy my boys. They are passive and sweet.so far. I want to keep them that way.


They are very very sweet! I love that about them. They are basically teenagers now, so they got a little testy for a week or so when I would reach down in their food or add hay while they were eating. I didn’t really do anything but not move - I stood there with my hand against their heads to push them away while I added what I needed to. They stopped doing it to me on their own. I will get horns right in the butt if I don’t give pats and loving when they want it lol


----------



## andunham (Jul 4, 2021)

Tanya said:


> Who us? We did not do it.


OMG that is hilarious. They managed to get into a spot in the yard and I have no idea how… they decimated what was left of our garlic scapes (there wasn’t too much). I walked out and went “WHAT are you doing?” They both whipped their heads up, scapes hanging out of their mouths, and stared at me like that! “I didn’t do anything!” Haha


----------



## andunham (Jul 4, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Awww, they are very handsome boys!! 🤩 Definitely look like trouble as well!


Thank you! They need a good brushing haha If I brush VERY slowly they will allow it, otherwise I end up chasing them through the yard just to brush them. They’re little weirdos and I love them  Flower is the instigator lol


----------



## andunham (Jul 4, 2021)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Awww nice looking bucklings . Bucks will be Bucks. Full of energy, but lovers too. I really enjoy my boys. They are passive and sweet.so far. I want to keep them that way.


Thank you! I love the energy they have now. Compared to how they started out, I sit there and laugh until I cry watching their antics! Flower still gets a little too rough - Snow just kind of goes “oh whatever, never mind” and walks away lol


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

andunham said:


> They are Alpines!


My bet is that they are not full Alpine and have some Nigerian Dwarf and/or Pygmy mixed into them. Alpines can't be black or white, but NDs and Pygmies can! Either way, they are so cute and sound like awesome pets! 😁


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

andunham said:


> Thank you! They need a good brushing haha If I brush VERY slowly they will allow it, otherwise I end up chasing them through the yard just to brush them. They’re little weirdos and I love them  Flower is the instigator lol


You're welcome! Haha! They sound like quite the chararcters! My goats love to be brushed - I'm sure they'll enjoy it soon!


----------



## andunham (Jul 4, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> My bet is that they are not full Alpine and have some Nigerian Dwarf and/or Pygmy mixed into them. Alpines can't be black or white, but NDs and Pygmies can! Either way, they are so cute and sound like awesome pets! 😁


I didn’t know that about Alpines! I had to do a lot of searching and get some additional help in figuring out their breed. The people who had them first were like “I have no idea,” so that wasn’t helpful lol. Vet and I, and some other goat friends, kind of did it by process of elimination. We had the same suspicion they weren’t full Alpine but I was CLUELESS as to what else they could be. The herd had Nubians, Oberhasli, Alpine… The sizes of these gals and their bucklings were all over the place. A couple of them were really tall; Flower’s mom wasn’t huge. Her head came up to about just below or around my chest. Mind you… I’m 4’11” lol I’m grateful for the information!


----------



## andunham (Jul 4, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> You're welcome! Haha! They sound like quite the chararcters! My goats love to be brushed - I'm sure they'll enjoy it soon!


They really are. I never knew goats could have such personalities! I call them “free spirits” because these guys hate being locked in. I literally have to get them in the housing and lock them in when it’s raining - they will stand out there and get drenched! They talk back to me - I swear, my neighbor laughs and says it sounds like we’re having a conversation haha


----------



## 21goaties (Mar 13, 2018)

They look so healthy!


----------



## andunham (Jul 4, 2021)

21goaties said:


> They look so healthy!


Ahhh! Thank you! It was hard work but man, with everyone’s advice here, I (really, WE) got these guys where they need to be! I love their fat bellies and that thick coat they have now!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

andunham said:


> I didn’t know that about Alpines! I had to do a lot of searching and get some additional help in figuring out their breed. The people who had them first were like “I have no idea,” so that wasn’t helpful lol. Vet and I, and some other goat friends, kind of did it by process of elimination. We had the same suspicion they weren’t full Alpine but I was CLUELESS as to what else they could be. The herd had Nubians, Oberhasli, Alpine… The sizes of these gals and their bucklings were all over the place. A couple of them were really tall; Flower’s mom wasn’t huge. Her head came up to about just below or around my chest. Mind you… I’m 4’11” lol I’m grateful for the information!


You know what....Saanens are white and Nubians come in lots of colors....so really, they could be a mix of anything!! 😂😁 Did the farm you got them from have any small goats - knee high or even a little taller? How old are they and about how much do they weigh? Trying to figure out if they are full sized or if they have any mini breed mixed in them..... I know it doesn't really matter, but I hate not know the answers to something! 🙃😄


----------



## andunham (Jul 4, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> You know what....Saanens are white and Nubians come in lots of colors....so really, they could be a mix of anything!! 😂😁 Did the farm you got them from have any small goats - knee high or even a little taller? How old are they and about how much do they weigh? Trying to figure out if they are full sized or if they have any mini breed mixed in them..... I know it doesn't really matter, but I hate not know the answers to something! 🙃😄


I got them from an Amish family that my mother’s husband knows. They had a lot of tall and medium goats in the herd my mom’s husband had here for a couple months. Several of them could stand walk under the trampoline. I have some pictures here. The tricolor one we called “Curly” because her horns looked like curly-q’s, and Flower’s mom (she had one horn that looked like a combover haha). They were both full grown. More than 3 years old, I think. So really, they were actually born May 25. So they will be 6 months soon; they weigh between 50 - 60 lbs. They were underweight for a long while. And just for fun… a picture of 4 week old Flower!


----------



## andunham (Jul 4, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> You know what....Saanens are white and Nubians come in lots of colors....so really, they could be a mix of anything!! 😂😁 Did the farm you got them from have any small goats - knee high or even a little taller? How old are they and about how much do they weigh? Trying to figure out if they are full sized or if they have any mini breed mixed in them..... I know it doesn't really matter, but I hate not know the answers to something! 🙃😄


I also hate not knowing answers for things! It drives me nuts! Hahaha 😆


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Oh goodness Flower is too cute!

I honestly have no idea on the breeds now! Both dams do seem a bit smaller so I'm assuming there is some ND and/or Pygmy mixed in them. Curly has the colors of an Ober, but NDs can also be that color too. And who knows what their daddy(s) look like! I think you just have some very cute, barnyard mixes! It's really anyone's guess! Wonder if you can do a DNA test like you can for dogs.....? 😁🤔😅


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Oh, I forgot to mention that your boys sound like a really healthy weight for their age - they will probably mature into a medium/large size.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## andunham (Jul 4, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Oh goodness Flower is too cute!
> 
> I honestly have no idea on the breeds now! Both dams do seem a bit smaller so I'm assuming there is some ND and/or Pygmy mixed in them. Curly has the colors of an Ober, but NDs can also be that color too. And who knows what their daddy(s) look like! I think you just have some very cute, barnyard mixes! It's really anyone's guess! Wonder if you can do a DNA test like you can for dogs.....? 😁🤔😅


Wait - they can be pregnant from two different bucks? I was clueless about that! I looked it up and went WHAAAAAT? So Flower and Snow can have different dads! I know one of their bucks was a short guy, but I don’t know about the other. They have zero clue about the breeds haha. I’m going to see if there is a way to test for breeds! I wish I had pictures of Snow as a baby - he would not let anyone near him at that point. Mama let me do whatever I wanted with Flower, but Snow took a LOT of trust building.


----------



## andunham (Jul 4, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Oh, I forgot to mention that your boys sound like a really healthy weight for their age - they will probably mature into a medium/large size.


I weighed them this morning - Flower is 54 pounds; Snow is 52


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

andunham said:


> Wait - they can be pregnant from two different bucks? I was clueless about that! I looked it up and went WHAAAAAT? So Flower and Snow can have different dads! I know one of their bucks was a short guy, but I don’t know about the other. They have zero clue about the breeds haha. I’m going to see if there is a way to test for breeds! I wish I had pictures of Snow as a baby - he would not let anyone near him at that point. Mama let me do whatever I wanted with Flower, but Snow took a LOT of trust building.


Yes, a doe can be bred by two different bucks, but if a doe only has one kid, then the kid would only have one sire. If a doe was bred by two bucks and had twins, there's a possibility of them each having a different sire....I believe that's how it works anyways....

Flower and Snow have different moms, right? If so, and there was two bucks running with the does, then there is a chance of them have a different dad from each other.


----------



## andunham (Jul 4, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Yes, a doe can be bred by two different bucks, but if a doe only has one kid, then the kid would only have one sire. If a doe was bred by two bucks and had twins, there's a possibility of them each having a different sire....I believe that's how it works anyways....
> 
> Flower and Snow have different moms, right? If so, and there was two bucks running with the does, then there is a chance of them have a different dad from each other.


They have the same mom. I mean, she didn’t take care of them well to begin with, but I wonder if it was just because she didn’t like being suckled, or if she had low milk production, or maybe she was sick the whole time they were growing for the month or so they had her.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

andunham said:


> They have the same mom. I mean, she didn’t take care of them well to begin with, but I wonder if it was just because she didn’t like being suckled, or if she had low milk production, or maybe she was sick the whole time they were growing for the month or so they had her.


Okay, for some reason I thought they had different dams. 🤪 So yes, there is a possibility of them having different sires! Crazy how that works!! I believe the same goes for dogs and cats!! 😳😅


----------



## andunham (Jul 4, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Okay, for some reason I thought they had different dams. 🤪 So yes, there is a possibility of them having different sires! Crazy how that works!! I believe the same goes for dogs and cats!! 😳😅


It’s nuts! But, they are doing well. Their first winter and so far, so good. Snow has “turd” poop again that’s just a LITTLE soft, so tummy tamer is on the menu today haha. It seems like they are happy and content, so I’ll keep doing all the stuff I need to! The little buggers are so cute and have such personalities - even if it’s cold out I’ll go out there just to hang with them and watch them play 🙂


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

That's good to hear! Goats really do know how to steal our hearts! 🥰


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## andunham (Jul 4, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> My bet is that they are not full Alpine and have some Nigerian Dwarf and/or Pygmy mixed into them. Alpines can't be black or white, but NDs and Pygmies can! Either way, they are so cute and sound like awesome pets! 😁


I found out one of the sires used was ND! Could have been their dad, or one of them lol


----------



## andunham (Jul 4, 2021)

andunham said:


> These boys! They sure gave me a run for my money in the beginning, but man, I’m in love with these little brats! They are 6 months old as of November 6. They are spoiled, but it’s ok. As you can see by the mineral feeder on the floor, they are mischievous - they jumped up and knocked it right off the wall. At least I know to secure it better 😂
> View attachment 215763
> 
> View attachment 215762
> ...


How do I post a video for you all? It’s so cute!


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

andunham said:


> How do I post a video for you all? It’s so cute!


Share it on you tube then copy the link and past here that's the way I know


----------



## andunham (Jul 4, 2021)

K.B. said:


> Share it on you tube then copy the link and past here that's the way I know


Aw, man. I hate putting stuff up on YouTube 🤦🏻‍♀️ I’ll do it though if it’s the only way ☺


----------



## andunham (Jul 4, 2021)

andunham said:


> These boys! They sure gave me a run for my money in the beginning, but man, I’m in love with these little brats! They are 6 months old as of November 6. They are spoiled, but it’s ok. As you can see by the mineral feeder on the floor, they are mischievous - they jumped up and knocked it right off the wall. At least I know to secure it better 😂
> View attachment 215763
> 
> View attachment 215762
> ...


Some videos!








Silly Flower







youtube.com












Happy goats!







youtube.com


----------



## 21goaties (Mar 13, 2018)

Aww! What adorable babies! You know they are happy when they bounce like that.


----------



## andunham (Jul 4, 2021)

21goaties said:


> Aww! What adorable babies! You know they are happy when they bounce like that.


That really means they are happy? Omg that makes my heart want to burst (in a good way). They do that when I’m out there with them and that makes ME happy! ♥


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

It’s the best isn’t it!!!??? I call it The happy dance! ❤ 😊 💕


----------



## andunham (Jul 4, 2021)

MadHouse said:


> It’s the best isn’t it!!!??? I call it The happy dance! ❤ 😊 💕


It really is! They’re so amazing ♥♥♥


----------



## andunham (Jul 4, 2021)

andunham said:


> These boys! They sure gave me a run for my money in the beginning, but man, I’m in love with these little brats! They are 6 months old as of November 6. They are spoiled, but it’s ok. As you can see by the mineral feeder on the floor, they are mischievous - they jumped up and knocked it right off the wall. At least I know to secure it better 😂
> View attachment 215763
> 
> View attachment 215762
> ...


Now that I know how to post videos… the video that went with these cute pictures from back in October. 



 Also, a picture of Flower as a noodle-head for being a brat to his brother 😂


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Awww! Cute noodle head!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Adorable!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute.


----------



## andunham (Jul 4, 2021)

MadHouse said:


> Awww! Cute noodle head!


I laughed SO HARD when I did it. Haven't done it since, but that's because they seem to play fight instead of Flower really going after Snow (or vice versa).


----------



## andunham (Jul 4, 2021)

andunham said:


> These boys! They sure gave me a run for my money in the beginning, but man, I’m in love with these little brats! They are 6 months old as of November 6. They are spoiled, but it’s ok. As you can see by the mineral feeder on the floor, they are mischievous - they jumped up and knocked it right off the wall. At least I know to secure it better 😂
> View attachment 215763
> 
> View attachment 215762
> ...


Oh hey! Another video. Please ignore the “hillbilly” doors on their little barn. The door broke and won’t close all the way; tarp to the rescue!
Here, we have Flower and Snow playing (and fighting? Play-fighting?) You can also see that head/neck thing Flower does. Still don’t know why 🤷🏻‍♀️
Edit: please ignore my sniffing - it was cold and my nose was running 😂


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

They look great! Look like healthy happy goatees🐐🐐😁🤗🥰


----------



## andunham (Jul 4, 2021)

GoofyGoat said:


> They look great! Look like healthy happy goatees🐐🐐😁🤗🥰


That makes me so happy!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Those are some happy boys! They just love that dirt mound 😆


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

So great to see them happy! That’s my favourite part of having goats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Love ❤


----------



## andunham (Jul 4, 2021)

andunham said:


> These boys! They sure gave me a run for my money in the beginning, but man, I’m in love with these little brats! They are 6 months old as of November 6. They are spoiled, but it’s ok. As you can see by the mineral feeder on the floor, they are mischievous - they jumped up and knocked it right off the wall. At least I know to secure it better 😂
> View attachment 215763
> 
> View attachment 215762
> ...


This is what Flower does when I go inside and he can no longer see me: Dude, Where’s My Mom 🤣🤣🤣








Dude, Where’s My Mom?







youtube.com












Dude, Where’s My Mom? Part 2







youtube.com


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So dedicated to their mama. 
That is adorable.


----------

